# What to do when leaving PRO-4000 printer stored/unused for a long time?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm planning to take an extended trip away from home probably at least 1 or maybe 2 months. I've personally experienced how cranky Canon's printers get and how much ink they waste when you don't use them regularly. Is there any way to avoid this? The manual doesn't seem to mention anything about long term printer storage. I had even considered if maybe it would be possible to print remotely to the printer every week or so. But for some reason my printer drops the WiFi connection a lot and I have to re-pair it to my router, so I'm not sure if that would even reliably work. I'm not even sure if I should leave the printer on or off when I leave. I just installed a new $700 print head in this thing a few months ago, and I really don't want the printer to decide I didn't use it for too long so it's time for another new head once I get back home. 

Any tips on what to do? Is two months of setting unused even worth worrying about? Thanks.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 12, 2022)

Although I use Canon for my small format printing my large format is Epson, and quite an old one now. If the Canon is anything like the Epson my advice would be to leave it switched on at the supply so it can shuffle now and again.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

I have the Pro-2000, the 24” model. I regularly leave the printer for several months at a time when I am away. I pull the plug out of the wall and let it sort itself out with cleaning when I plug it back in. I unplug it because where I am in Florida gets a lot of lightening and I have lost thousands of dollars worth of equipment due to lightening strikes.

I have had the Pro-2000 since it came out, 5 or 6 yeats now, and I have replaced the head once. I reset the waste tank with chips off eBay. I have always used genuine Canon ink.


----------

